# First time stacking! (ever seen a beagle herd?)



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Finally decided to try to stack Hallie. Her ears aren't quite long enough and when she got hit by the cars back in Sep it really messed up her hindquarters. Hallie also tried herding cows!
PICTURES!



















"I will get you, I feel my inner BC coming out already!"









"I think maybe a different sweater would have been a little more intimidating, Run and Bark!" The black and tan is my dad's bully, she'll nip at their legs and she's even been kicked a few times!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

*Happy Valentines day!*

Thought this one was just too cute not to share! 









Thanks for looking! (From Hallie and the rabbit)


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

great pictures!! love Hallie she is just too cute 


/Amanda


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Too cute! I love the pic with the bunny especially


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

cherryhill said:


> great pictures!! love Hallie she is just too cute
> 
> 
> /Amanda


Thanks! 



pittsabowawa said:


> Too cute! I love the pic with the bunny especially


She loves her bunny sister but it's not mutual lol. Thanks!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

LOL.. its like Bella and her kitty brother Malo.. the feeling isn't mutual


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

I will have to admit it...I think that Hallie is one of the most beautiful Beagles that I have ever seen before. My husbands hunt club has an upcoming litter, &, he has been trying to "convince" me that we should get one....I am like "nu-uh"..I will HELP find homes for the kids, which, brings me to my next question...are you interested in another?? LOL


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

yappypappymom said:


> I will have to admit it...I think that Hallie is one of the most beautiful Beagles that I have ever seen before. My husbands hunt club has an upcoming litter, &, he has been trying to "convince" me that we should get one....I am like "nu-uh"..I will HELP find homes for the kids, which, brings me to my next question...are you interested in another?? LOL


Thanks!  She has a different 'look' to her than most beagles. You should get one! And then you should post a ton of cute puppy pics on here! I'm totally interested in another but I don't think the rest of the family shares that interest lol.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Hallie is a great stack subject!! And she must be part border collie there too!! As cute as ever!!!!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

jcd said:


> Hallie is a great stack subject!! And she must be part border collie there too!! As cute as ever!!!!


She won't stay standing for too long before she thinks she has to sit for the treat, and she's a funny little dog because she wouldn't put her tail up until my sister helped! Thanks  She lacks the border collie's stare, she's a barker


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

I love ticked beagles! We fostered a bluetick beagle but he had SO much ticking and was not that nice looking at all. I love how Hallie's "ticks" are so dainty and feminine. I never noticed that she wasn't a typical tricolor before. <3


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

StarfishSaving said:


> I love ticked beagles! We fostered a bluetick beagle but he had SO much ticking and was not that nice looking at all. I love how Hallie's "ticks" are so dainty and feminine. I never noticed that she wasn't a typical tricolor before. <3


I love ticks too! They give Hallie a different look than other beagles. Her ticks are funny, I can't say I've ever really seen a beagle with such light ones. I never know if I should call her a bluetick tricolor or just tricolor . Alot of people hate ticks, finally someone who loves them!


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Cute pics! Nice stack and love the sweater. 










Happy Valentine's Day to you and Hallie!


----------

